# The Lord Jesus Christ!



## just_grace (Jul 10, 2005)

Praise you Lord Jesus. Thank You. For the rest of my days and then forever I will love you.

Amen


----------



## blhowes (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> Praise you Lord Jesus. Thank You. For the rest of my days and then forever I will love you.
> 
> Amen




Rev 5:11 Then I looked, and I heard around the throne and the living creatures and the elders the voice of many angels, numbering myriads of myriads and thousands of thousands, 
Rev 5:12 saying with a loud voice, "Worthy is the Lamb who was slain, to receive power and wealth and wisdom and might and honor and glory and blessing!" 
Rev 5:13 And I heard every creature in heaven and on earth and under the earth and in the sea, and all that is in them, saying, "To him who sits on the throne and to the Lamb be blessing and honor and glory and might forever and ever!" 
Rev 5:14 And the four living creatures said, "Amen!" and the elders fell down and worshiped.


----------

